# pretty cool classmate



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

so theres a test tomorrow and there was a study group the teacher was running....i happened to run to a classmate....said hi and stuff......talked about school and stuff.....and chatted a bit during the study group.....after the group was somewhat over....we both left....well he went to the bathroom...and i didnt wait for him...so i left to the subway system....and when i got there.....he suddenly appeared and we talked some more about food and tv and i parted at my stop....i rested in house and left to the library....and guess who i happened to see....him again.....after his visit to the doctor....so yeah.....we studied....chat about our silly teachers....other silly classmates....our backgrounds and stuff.....so it was pretty cool....


----------



## Sweetangel (Jan 12, 2005)

unsure said:


> so theres a test tomorrow and there was a study group the teacher was running....i happened to run to a classmate....said hi and stuff......talked about school and stuff.....and chatted a bit during the study group.....after the group was somewhat over....we both left....well he went to the bathroom...and i didnt wait for him...so i left to the subway system....and when i got there.....he suddenly appeared and we talked some more about food and tv and i parted at my stop....i rested in house and left to the library....and guess who i happened to see....him again.....after his visit to the doctor....so yeah.....we studied....chat about our silly teachers....other silly classmates....our backgrounds and stuff.....so it was pretty cool....


cool sounds like u had a good time socializing opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rock on, Unsure! That's terrific to hear that things are looking up for you. You have come a long way since I shatted with you when you first joined. Way to go and keep it up, my friend!


----------

